
Show HN: Home Assistant platform is able to track and control all devices at home - Wronskia
https://github.com/home-assistant/home-assistant
======
detaro
Are really all the projects you are submitting _your_ projects? Because that's
what Show HN is for.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

Home Assistant also had a recent discussion already:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15521743](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15521743)

